# The Biden's Dog, Champ, has Passed Away



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

What a lovely, heart-felt tribute! 🥰 Sounds like he was an excellent representative of the breed, too!



> Our hearts are heavy today as we let you all know that our beloved German Shepherd, Champ, passed away peacefully at home. He was our constant, cherished companion during the last 13 years and was adored by the entire Biden family. Even as Champ’s strength waned in his last months, when we came into a room, he would immediately pull himself up, his tail always wagging, and nuzzle us for an ear scratch or a belly rub. Wherever we were, he wanted to be, and everything was instantly better when he was next to us. He loved nothing more than curling up at our feet in front of a fire at the end of the day, joining us as a comforting presence in meetings, or sunning himself in the White House garden. In his younger days, he was happiest chasing golf balls on the front lawn of the Naval Observatory or racing to catch our grandchildren as they ran around our backyard in Delaware. In our most joyful moments and in our most grief-stricken days, he was there with us, sensitive to our every unspoken feeling and emotion. We love our sweet, good boy and will miss him always.


----------



## Rob_Drifter (Apr 11, 2021)

Wow look at that old boy, it sounds like he was a good dog. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

What a tribute! Run free at the Bridge, Champ.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I remember when they first got him as a puppy. What a good dog he grew up to be.
Sheilah


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Excellent memories, RIP Champ.
Now train Major, the other one!


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

What a touching tribute to a good boy.


----------



## Memo182 (Aug 21, 2020)

Rest In Peace, Champ.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

As one of my friends said, "We should all aspire to such an obit!"


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Sunsilver said:


> As one of my friends said, "We should all aspire to such an obit!"


Agree!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

It is so very sad. He most certainly had a good run. RIP Champ.


----------



## Maurie (Jun 10, 2021)

A sculptor friend of mine (Carolyn Dilcher-Stutz) made the Bidens these beautiful sculptures of Champ and Major -- she sent them just after the election, but has no idea if they ever made it to the White House. They probably went to the Presidential Library with the thousands of other gifts citizens sent to be processed .... but I keep thinking what a shame it is that they don't seem to have received them. I'm sure it would have been a nice comfort.


----------



## anita817 (Sep 12, 2019)

Sunsilver said:


> What a lovely, heart-felt tribute! 🥰 Sounds like he was an excellent representative of the breed, too!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 575173


RIP Champ, I had tears for you as well


----------

